# Indie vs Dealer Bodyshop



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello,

I have had quotes for the respray and repair from both independent shops and a VW main dealer body shop. Their prices are similar so I was wondering if anyone has experience using main dealer shops? 

I'm guessing..

Dealer +ve's:
OEM paint
Good colour Match

Dealer -ve's:
Lack of care?
Poorer workmanship?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's just your luck. 

I wouldn't run with the assumption that an indie bodyshop is going to be inferior. I'd also not assume a dealer will do a good job either. 

If your car is still under warranty a dealer repair will keep the corrosion warranty.


----------



## Harry_VW (Jul 22, 2017)

Kerr said:


> It's just your luck.
> 
> I wouldn't run with the assumption that an indie bodyshop is going to be inferior. I'd also not assume a dealer will do a good job either.
> 
> If your car is still under warranty a dealer repair will keep the corrosion warranty.


Yes, I kind of think the indie will be better but I'm worried about the colour match. My previous experience with dealers hasn't been great


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

After a disaster via my insurance company, I went to the main VW dealer that i bought my car from, when i needed a bumper repair and respray. and the service manager said "_we don't do any bodyshop stuff, we would have to call in the local firm that we use_".

So i went to a local independant, who did a fantastic job.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

As a painter iv worked in both and id say indie every time , in.my exp I'd say the bigger a place is the cust serv/ quality goes down , most big dealers don't care and indie is generally cheaper


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

main dealer will have the same mixing scheme as any other decent shop , same with paint matching

only slight bonus i can see is they ought to be used to working on that type of car so possibly less damage stipping off trims etc and a supply of replacements if they bust stuff 

i would suggest you go around a few and ask to see finished jobs , look at the cars being worked on , are they protected where they have doors/windows off ? any boxes stacked on the roof etc


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Is the Indy a VW approved bodyshop? There is a list of them online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> main dealer will have the same mixing scheme as any other decent shop , same with paint matching
> 
> only slight bonus i can see is they ought to be used to working on that type of car so possibly less damage stipping off trims etc and a supply of replacements if they bust stuff
> 
> i would suggest you go around a few and ask to see finished jobs , look at the cars being worked on , are they protected where they have doors/windows off ? any boxes stacked on the roof etc


this is the only way to decide, go and see what they do and ask around for recommendations.

my bet wld be the vw dealer wont let you in, quoting health and safety rubbish and the indie will be proud as punch of their work


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It's down to luck I'm afraid, you can have good and bad from both, the fact that main dealers are "approved" means nothing


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

The shop I work for is JLR and AUDI/VWG Approved for North London so the customers bring their cars to the main dealer which they send to us the "Indie" shop... Most dealers don't have on site bodyshops they send them to the shops which hold the contracts for the area.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Danl94 said:


> The shop I work for is JLR and AUDI/VWG Approved for North London so the customers bring their cars to the main dealer which they send to us the "Indie" shop... Most dealers don't have on site bodyshops they send them to the shops which hold the contracts for the area.


This ^

The approved body shop for Mercedes was in Chester for me, which happened to be a stonking great big Inchcape VW. Don't know many dealers that have on site bodyshops.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

kingswood said:


> this is the only way to decide, go and see what they do and ask around for recommendations.
> 
> my bet wld be the vw dealer wont let you in, quoting health and safety rubbish and the indie will be proud as punch of their work


You would be surprised I had both bumpers painted on my old car. Body shop was part of local ford and Skoda dealer. Happy to let me in the workshop to look over my car both times.

Even let me in when I wanted to question odd mark on bonnet of gf's car to see if they could remove.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

